# "Gamer" als registrierte Wortmarke



## Kusanar (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich ehrlich gesagt nicht genau weiß, wo ich meinen Post einsortieren würde, habe ich mich jetzt mal für das Spiele-Unterforum entschieden, in der Hoffnung hier jemanden zu finden der sich, rein rechtlich gesehen, mit dem Thema auseinandersetzten kann und möchte.

Wie schon im Dezember 2013 von Heise erwähnt (siehe hier) sind seit Ende letzten Jahres die Wortmarken "Geek Nerd" sowie "Gamer" für eine Eintragung bei der DPMA vorgesehen (Details zur Wortmarke "Gamer" hier). D.h. also konkret, sollte Ihr in nächster Zeit vorhaben, die Worte "Geek Nerd" sowie "Gamer" auf Euren Homepages oder Eurer Social-Media-Präsenz zu verwenden, könnte Euch dafür eine Unterlassungsklage oder gar eine Abmahnung ins Haus flattern.

Kann jemand von Euch aufklären, wie es mit der rechtlichen Seite dieser Registrierung aussieht?

Gerade der Begriff "Gamer" ist ja unter Zockern schon allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch und als solches, in meinen Augen und laut MarkenG §8 Abs. 3, nicht schützenswert und somit von einer Registrierung eigentlich ausgeschlossen.

Wie könnte man sich gegen so eine Registrierung erfolgreich wehren? Welche Möglichkeiten des Einspruchs gibt es?


Freue mich schon auf Euren Input


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Januar 2014)

Ach...als ob man nicht mehr Gamer auf seiner HP schreiben darf. Das ist ein normaler englischer Begriff und daher nicht schützenswert. Wolle Microsoft mal auch nicht den Begriff "Windows" schützen und hat ne Abweisung bekommen, da das ein normales Wort sei?(Plural für Fenster im Englischen)
Bei "Microsoft Windows" gings dann glaub ich.


----------



## JJ Walker (20. Januar 2014)

Doch der gleiche schmarn wie bei Paris Hilton.  Die wollte ein patent auf das wort "Hot" weil sie es ja überdurchschnittlich oft im Vergleich zu anderen Menschen verwendet hat. Ging zum Glück auch nicht.  Aber auch bei dem Wort "gamer" ist dan vorsicht geboten. Darf dan logitech und andere ihre Tastaturen und headsets nicht mehr als "gamer headset" verkaufen? Wie soll das dan heißen? "Virtuell Player Headset? Ein Game wird dan von Playern gesuchtet?


----------



## wievieluhr (20. Januar 2014)

da kenn ich mich vom Patentrecht nicht gut genug aus, aber irgendwer sollte da Widerspruch gegen erheben. Nich der Kleine Mann, der danach bettelarm ist nur weil er das Wort Gamer benutzen möchte ....
eigentlich ganzschön lächerlich.

Anscheinend ist das eine legal Kriminelle organisation die nur so nen Scheisz macht


ich mein welcher Alkoholikerrichter macht sowas ? (bitte nciht als Personenbezogenen angriff werten, ich möchte damit ausdrücken dass man nicht bei klarem verstand sein kann wenn man sowas unterzeichnet)

müsste man nicht beweisen dass der begriff Gamer älter ist als der Saftladen da?


----------



## MaxRink (20. Januar 2014)

Abmahnung für "Geek Nerd" | heise online

Nur so zur Thematik.


----------



## wievieluhr (20. Januar 2014)

https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke/trefferliste


----------



## MaxRink (20. Januar 2014)

> Logo des Deutschen Patent- und Markenamtes
> DPMAregister
> 
> 
> ...



Geht nicht.


----------



## XT1024 (20. Januar 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> D.h. also konkret, sollte Ihr in nächster Zeit vorhaben, die Worte "Geek Nerd" sowie "Gamer" auf Euren Homepages oder Eurer Social-Media-Präsenz zu verwenden, könnte Euch dafür eine Unterlassungsklage oder gar eine Abmahnung ins Haus flattern.


Hast du vor u.a. Gamer-Unterwäsche zu verkaufen? 


Spoiler



510Waren- / DienstleistungsverzeichnisWDV
Klasse(n) Nizza 21: 
Becher
Klasse(n) Nizza 25: 
T-Shirts; Hemden; Mützen; Hosen; Pullover; Schals; Jacken; Socken; Unterwäsche


----------



## Research (20. Januar 2014)

wievieluhr, das war ein Patentamt. (Markenrecht)


----------



## Kusanar (21. Januar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Abmahnung für "Geek Nerd" | heise online


 
Danke, der Link steckte allerdings bereits in meinem Beitrag


----------



## Kusanar (21. Januar 2014)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Hast du vor u.a. Gamer-Unterwäsche zu verkaufen?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Nein habe ich nicht vor. Aber vielleicht möchte ein Gaming-Clan, der auch T-Shirts mit seinem Logo anbietet, dort auch das Wort "Gamer" in irgendeiner Form verwenden. Der wäre dann schön angesch****


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2014)

Das Wort ist doch schon so abgedroschen so das ich es nicht mal unter Sohle tragen möchte


----------



## bofferbrauer (21. Januar 2014)

Und das nächste geschützte Wort: Die Entwickler von Candy Crush Saga haben nun erfolgreich das Wort Candy (also Süßigkeit) schützen lassen, für Elektronik, Digitale Produkte und Kleidung.
King has trademarked the word CANDY (and you're probably infringing) | Gamezebo


----------



## wievieluhr (21. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

